# When will there be more giveaways?



## cannabisweedPotNerd (Aug 29, 2017)

i love it here with these giveaways. Who doesn't?


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 29, 2017)

Yeah I need my second giveaway win cmon


----------



## MadMel (Aug 30, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Yeah I need my second giveaway win cmon


lol I am still praying for my first win. 

Just posted this so I can stay updated.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 30, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Yeah I need my second giveaway win cmon


I could use another win as well..


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 30, 2017)

My first win is being grown now

@GroKing Seeds


----------



## sunni (Aug 30, 2017)

It's up tot he advertisers to do giveaways
As a small business owner myself giveaways are very spendy


----------



## Sortastupid (Aug 30, 2017)

I would like to see a US seed bank do a giveaway once in awhile.
Just saying


----------



## Keith Stoner (Aug 30, 2017)

Sortastupid said:


> I would like to see a US seed bank do a giveaway once in awhile.
> Just saying


That would be pretty nice, local seeds are my thing!


----------



## Mysticalgrower94 (Aug 31, 2017)

Never won, I'm with madmel, I'm doing a giveaway myself, check out my channel. (Not an advertiser)


----------



## Mysticalgrower94 (Aug 31, 2017)

Mysticalgrower94 said:


> Never won, I'm with madmel, I'm doing a giveaway myself, check out my channel. (Not an advertiser)


And check out madmel's channel as well


----------



## MadMel (Aug 31, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> My first win is being grown now
> 
> @GroKing Seeds
> View attachment 4002614


Nice!! What is the strain? Gotta be something good!


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 31, 2017)

MadMel said:


> Nice!! What is the strain? Gotta be something good!


Star ryder auto by dutch passion


----------

